

Ask HN: Is commenting broken? - lucb1e

I can&#x27;t seem to comment on anything. Looking at comments, the most recent was 9 minutes ago. Before that one, the gap between comments is at most 2 or 3 minutes, not 9. I personally get a 502 error from Cloudflare when I try to comment.
======
dang
Yes, it was broken for a few minutes. Sorry about that. I was just collecting
usernames from the logs so we could email the dozen or so users who were
affected.

------
btaitelb
I clicked on this link expecting a conversation about commenting in code,
which is broken for several reasons. Commenting on this post seems to work for
me though.

~~~
lucb1e
Ah yes, it works for me too now. I guess I can delete it.

Edit: Delete button is there, prompts me, I click `yes` and it doesn't work...

~~~
dang
We'll fix it. Edit: should be fixed now. Sorry for the inconvenience.

